# Laney LC15R Rebuild



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

Started out with a dead stock Laney LC15R. Good platform, 2 x EL84, 2 x 12ax7, printed circuit board, lousy 10" H/H speaker, small particle board cab.
Decided to make a new cabinet...









Put in Mercury Magnetics choke and output transformer and sourced out a nice pair of vintage Philips Miniwatt EL84's...









Added a pair of Mojo Tone/Eminence P10R-style alnico speakers...









And voila! Rattan grilled small venue paint stripper...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Very sweet indeed! I love the look of the finished product!!


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cool! I thought of doing something similar with a Peavey Royal 8 once.

Do you have any pictures of the cabinet build?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

where did you get the rattan? does it need to be stretched on? the amp looks great, how does it sound?


----------



## fishin' musician (Jun 19, 2008)

In response to a couple of questions:
1) No, I don't have any pictures of the cabinet build. I can tell you that the cabinet is made with white pine (1" x 10"), and it is finger jointed. The baffle is 5/8" fir ply, as are the back panels. The hardware (corners, handle, feet) were cannibalized from the original Laney cabinet. The tolex was purchased on ebay.

2)The rattan was purchased at a local lumber yard (Windsor Plywood) and was a little pricey...about $18 for the amount used here. It is a bit of a nightmare to work with. It doesn't stretch very well but it does need to be stretched. The biggest problem is folding it over the edge. But, I love the look and will probably use it again.

This was a first time cabinet build and I had a blast...will definitely do more.
As for the sound...I think I'm in love. The extra speaker gives way more headroom and the extra cabinet size really fleshes out the bass, sounded great with my Les Paul Special on Saturday night.


----------

